# Bible Lexicon Aids



## SoldierOfTheRock (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright All you people who have been studying the Bible far longer than I have. 

Because the Bible was written in Greek, Hebrew, and Aramaic, I understand that words like &quot;all&quot; and &quot;world&quot; can have many different meanings.

So here is the real question. How do I know which deffinition the word is meant to have in a particular area of scripture. I have been told about &quot;Kittle's Theological Dictionary of the New Testament&quot; and am wondering if anyone has used it. I ask because I am still in high school and do not really make as much money as everyone else. So would it be worth saving up money to buy these books? If someone has used them and think they are great tell me. As of right now I am only saving money for books and college. This would help both categories, so is it worth it?

Next question, does anyone know of a &quot;free&quot; or less expensive way to find out how the word and deffinition is being used? I understand context plays a major role, but then there are verses like John 3:16 which really is hard to tell how &quot;world&quot; and &quot;begotten&quot; are being used. Surely beggoten is not saying that Christ was created, yet if you look up just the greek deffinition it doesnt help. So is there some software that does this maybe? I suppose a good comentary would help in this area also, and upon that does anyone know of a good technical commentary?


----------



## exscentric (Apr 1, 2004)

Been years since I used it but liked it. Never bought it due to finances. Hate to think what it sells for these days. I haven't seen it for the computer though haven't gone looking either.

Hummm, just did a search and don't even find it available via google, maybe amazon.com. Christianbook.com didn't list it.


----------

